# Best machine to run auger for planting trees



## Jonsered2095 (Nov 12, 2007)

I want to plant aprox. 750 trees [this time] in friable soil BUT with volcanic rocks of various sizes. Access is ok. Holes need to be 450mm dia. by about same deep.

The local Hire centres have a Dingo with auger, or a mini/compact excavator with auger. Local contractors have skid steers with augers but cost more.

Q. are first two machines viable/capable, or are they too small. Bear in mind I don't want to **** around with rock jams and the like! I want the job done quick and hassle free within a comparable budget. Has anyone experience with them?

Thanks


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 12, 2007)

Get the ex. then!!! It's a lot easier to run, easier if you hit a rock to get it out and clean it. I have used both, not for planting trees, but have used both. I would take an ex. over a skidsteer anyday now!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 12, 2007)

Not going to agree with you on this one Dan!!! I would have before running an ex!! In clay or rocky soil, the ex makes life easy!!! Just raise the boom and rotate the house, boom, it's clean, rotate the house, set the boom down and dig some more!!
But I got spoiled the last couple years I did that type of work!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 12, 2007)

You get that with the ex., plus, you don't have to move the machine to remove the auger to see whats going on/clean out the auger, causing damage to the yard, with the ex as well!


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thank you both.*

My foremost question is: will either of these two machines cope with pulling rocks out of the hole, or will they stall out? They seem almost too small. The Dingo is a '500' model, whatever that is and the excavator is only 2 Ton. I also have at my disposal a 3cx JCB backhoe loader without auxilliary piping so no auger attachment on that - plus digging small holes with a spade/bucket can be messy.

I realise the differences in movement for the two types of machines. You both have made valid pro's & con's for each machine. However, I will have the luxury of sitting on my behind while the minions do the planting [don't tell my lady I called her that] so getting on/off should not be a problem.

I appreciate the hole size/dirt settling advice  And digging too deep: regarding that, we could just back fill a little??

I am not sure whether a pilot bit or flat bottom bit would be best in rocky soil. With a pilot bit, if I hit a rock below where the plant would have otherwise fit, but not low enough to get the full depth (Pilot + Plant holes), that hole will be unusable. But I understand the merits of a pilot. Trial and error for this ground I guess.

Could either of you give a speed estimate (holes/hr) for digging this size hole? And Treeco, how long did it take you to dig 1000 Hosta holes with a Dingo? Is it comparable to your Bobcat?

Thanks again


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Nov 14, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> I had the dingo for five days and was using a 24 inch auger. I used a 36 inch auger on the Bobcat for the trees. I also have a 36 inch scoop(shaped like a big ice cream scoop) for the Bobcat and it is great for carrying 150lb. plus balled and burlaped or container grown trees to the hole...and digging the hole too.
> 
> Likely if you hit rocks with the auger you might want to come back to that hole with another digging implement later.
> 
> ...



We have a small nursery of NZ native shrubs/small trees and some ground covers/tussocks for a housing development. They are growing in planter bags ranging in size from PB12 (need repotting) through to PB95 (also need repotting). We will be planting PB12 - PB40, the PB95 is the developments signature species - NZ Pohutukawa - the largest are 2m+ tall and will be last in the ground. Thousands of shrubs have already been planted by hand in less accessable area's, but the nursery is getting 'overgrown' and a mechanised system is needed (and wanted!!).

Thanks for the planting advice, you sound like you give your charges great care and attention. Ours mostly just get shoved in and do ok. If not we replace them from the nursery when we have time.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Nov 19, 2007)

*After the fact...*

We hired the 2Ton excavator. We were going to try the Dingo as it was a lot cheaper, but it had electrical problems when we inquired - so one choice left. I am glad we did get the excavator - 12.5 hrs non stop digging for approx. 600 holes in the heat of the day demanded a comfy seat with canopy, but more importantly the action of the boom, dipper and swing combined with the weight helped immensely to push the auger into the ground and wrench some rocks out. The excavator will be hired again. The holes were _all_ rocky and it did an admirable job [for a little thing like it is] swinging an 18" flat bit auger considering the ground it was digging.

Now comes the watering...


----------

